
Waiting for AOO - cesarb
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/729460/a34654e7697903dc/
======
sheepdestroyer
By this point, AOO is just a liability. I do not understand how they can
continue boasting about their hundreds of thousands of downloads a day, while
being unable to release even minor security patches for months. They should
just do the reasonable thing and redirect to LibreOffice.

